# Help filling blank on Czech pedigree



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Hoping someone can help with this pedigree question. We have a male that I was trying to add to the pedigree database but have would like to fill in a couple of blanks in the 4th generation. I have the Czech paperwork but the pdb is blank. Our male's sires pedigree is in but the dam is not. The dam's dam is there but that is where I run into the blanks. Here is her pedigree-
DOBRY(CZ) Odeta Hronovsky pramen - German Shepherd Dog

As you can see, there is no info on the dam that Dux was bred to. I have on my papers that Dux was bred to a female named Jitka z Pohranicni Straze. Also, what does the VELMI DOBRY mean and should it be part of the dog's name in pdb?

I was already to update the pedigree but found there are 2 dogs with that name in the database, and they are not duplicates from what I see. One had "DOBRY" before the name, so I'm not sure what that means. On my paperwork I do show the CKSP 1866, which is on the second Jitka. Here are the 2 Jitkas.

Jitka #1
Jitka z Pohranicni Straze - German Shepherd Dog

Jitka #2
VELMI DOBRY Jitka z Pohranicni straze CS - German Shepherd Dog

I think Jitka #2 is the right dog for me to fill in the blank with, based on the CKSP 1866 which is what is on my paperwork.

Any insight would be appreciated!

Annette

PS, Cliff if you read this, thanks! Also I am hoping to post pics of the pup that Greg (our club member) got from you. He is a great pup and we kind of wish we'd just gotten him for ourselves LOL.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Velmi Dobry means Suhr Gut or very good.
I will look at peedigree.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

It is the number two dog. This dog goes back to Held.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Ok, so it gets more confusing. Someone on pdb who has a pedigree for the a dog that is the pedigree I'm working on shows :

Hassan v.d. Hasselwiesen
Goma v. Schieferschloss
Cessy v. Schieferschloss
Dux Marga CS
Alf Ankl CA
Gita Gera CS
Besy Nautilus CS
Cato Kleka CS
Helld v. Ritterberg
Bero v.d. Friedersdorfer Flur
Ivett v. Furstendamm
Jitka z Pohranicni straze CS
Bolko Kostar CS
Pola z Pohranicni straze CS 1
Lora z Jirkova dvora CS



Cato Kleka CS is the dog in my pedigree(he would be the gr-grandsire) so I'm thinking this must be right. This is what he has on his pink papers if I am reading the thread correctly
The confusing part is that at one point both pedigrees matched but somewhere along the way someone changed it and it looks like the person who did is someone who is knowledgable about pedigrees so maybe it was a mix up.

Edit: Well I had it all laid out to look like a pedigree but it eliminates all the extra spaces. But it should show that Jitkas parents are Bero and Pola.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

The PBD is not always accurate.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

I understand that. One of the reasons I check through the existing dogs in pdb before adding new ones to a pedigree. I knew this had to be an error, but since my pink papers ended with the dog in question, I couldn't find anyway to look it up. 
One of the mods did recognize that something got changed and then the 2nd pedigree created a few years later. They are going to double check what the issue may be and hopefully eliminate the incorrect listing.


----------

